# Anybody up for some social collab?



## Drawer (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey all!
Got a drawing room set up for Artist Forum, artist.drawplanet.net.
If you're bored and just want to screw around, feel free.
Or if you have drawing talent this is a great way to show off in real-time.
You don't need a tablet, but it's helpful.
Here are some pics others have done recently.​
​
Note it doesn't load in Internet Explorer.
Even if you're not a digital drawer, it's just easy, stupid fun. See you around. ​


----------

